# Through Dovetail verses Blind dovetail ?



## MuzzleMike (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi , I am a Newbie to this forum and have question about dovetails .
I have not done any wood working for a long time and thought I would get back into it but it has been about 20 years since my last project . I am planning on making new drawers for my kitchen ( I thought that would be a good start .) the wife had gotten me a dovetail jig ( It is a Central Machinery 12" Model 34102 ) and I tell you the manual is not even close to being easy to follow . I see that it is far easier to set up for a half blind dove tail (and faster ) than a through dovetail . Which is better for what I wont to do ? Would a box joint work also ? Any help would be appreciated .

Thank You .


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*That jig won't make through DTs*

http://harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=34102
The cheaper ones like this will only make half-blind DTs, which is just fine for your drawers. A lock miter, on the router table will work well also. a box joint will be very strong, and you'll need a jig for that, but you can make one yourself or buy the Rockler Box joint jig. http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21338&filter=box+joint
Check out this thread Mike:http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f5/can-rookie-make-dovetail-joints-14508/ 
bill


----------



## MuzzleMike (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks Woodnthings I think I will just go with the half blind since I already have everything for it . Oh Thanks for the harbor freight link the manual was better than what I got with the jig


----------



## CDN_Maple (Dec 19, 2009)

I made my first blind dovetails for drawers just yesterday and I enjoyed the way they came out. I have done box joint before, but since the corner joints would not be as visible on a drawer, I wanted to blind dovetails. The joints are extremely strong and display a little higher level of craftsmanship. Do a few test pieces to make sure everything is lines up and have fun on the project.


----------



## MuzzleMike (Jan 14, 2010)

I got a good price on the jig . I should say my wife did . :icon_rolleyes: She only paid $15.00 for it and the box was not opened . I wonted to redo my kitchen every since I bought my house 6 years ago .:wheelchair: I will take my time and have fun with it.:hammer:


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

I like the half-blind dovetails for drawers also. Very quick to machine parts as you machine both sides of joint at same time.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Just practice with the jig using scrap until you get the hang of it. Really not hard, you just need to figure it out. 

Red


----------



## MuzzleMike (Jan 14, 2010)

jlord said:


> I like the half-blind dovetails for drawers also. Very quick to machine parts as you machine both sides of joint at same time.


I like the looks my self just looks a little intimidating for some one that has not done anything like that for 20 years . With this jig it should work for me . Thanks every one for you help . 

Mike


----------

